# What Is The Value Of Stromile Swift?



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

I see so much potential in this guy. Not only is he arguably the most athletic big man in the game right now, but you can see that his game is developing. Something has to give soon, maybe at the end of the year, when he becomes restricted. If I was a team like the Jazz, I would offer above market value for him and bank on him becoming a special player.

You can tell that he is on the verge of becoming a special player. You can see his development from a dunking/blocking machine in College, to a player that has refined his game a bit.

He needs more minutes and is maybe a casualty of Hubie's rotation system, which is at times hard to fathom. I mean, when guys are hot, you leave them in the game and not bank on premeditated substitution patterns.

Swift needs his 32 minutes or so per game at least and if he cannot get these minutes,should maybe sign elsewhere at the end of the year. If I was the Magic,I would have asked for Swift instead of Gooden, in the Miller trade. He offers a team so much more.

Once Swift puts it all together, he will be a real nasty player and one that could fire up a team and a crowd with his athleticism. I always thought that he needs to use his athleticism for productive purposes. Not just using his athleticism for the sake of it, but using it to punish an opponent.

I also believe that the tandem of Swift and Gasol is worth perservering with. They give the Grizzlies a tandem of true shotblockers and guys that can finish down low and also draw some cheap fouls in the process.However, with the wing players in abundance, it makes it hard for the big men to get enough touches to really rack up the stats.

In my opinion, Swift is a low post player and needs to be fed the ball more, for his development. The good thing about the Grizzlies is that they now have the shooters on the team. This will create more room for Swift to do his thing in the paint, as the defense can be spread all over the floor. Once he gets crowded, you can tell that he panics a bit, so this tactic should help.

There is nothing better that seeing this guy get up, either dunking on someone or rejecting someone. But in reality, he needs to be more than a bench player and someone will take a punt on him at the end of the year and the Grizzlies will have to make a decision whether to match him or not. They better match, as he will make them pay in the end!You can bet that he is one of the most asked about players in trade talks, as well.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well... I've changed my opinion...

I think that we could trade Gasol for some good C or even involves him (Gasol) in a trade for some star player...

Stro can easily be our starting PF...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Stromile produces no matter what. Whether it's starting, or coming off the bench, playing less than 20 minutes or over 40, he will produce. He is also very versatile. You need someone to play PF, he plays PF, you need someone to play C, he plays C. Unlike Pau, he's willing to play out of position, even if that means being matched up against guys who are 3-4 inches taller, or 70-50lbs heavier. He also gives you whatever you need. You need points, he'll give you points. You need rebounds, he fights for rebounds. You need defense, he'll give you defense and block shots. The guy gives us whatever we need when he's on the court.


----------



## Mr Black (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm not too sure about either. I think Swift has a better attitude because he plays wherever the team needs him unlike Gasol who is too afraid to play center. But I would wait to the draft to make a deal unless we could get a star talent during the season.

I like Emeka Okafor better than both. And I would try to trade for him involving either Gasol or Swift and I would make a trade for Dampier involving the other unless Big Jake makes a hugh improvement. 

I think Jake is really the key. If he can play well then I think the team trades Swift. If he doesn't I think the team trades Gasol and tries to find an offensive minded center to offset the defensive capability of Swift.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*WOW!*

Gasol is also too timid and Swift is not scared of anyone. 

This is probably one of the best posts I have ever seen and that has been a while! Defeinitely a 5 star post!! :yes: Great post!!


> I'm not too sure about either. I think Swift has a better attitude because he plays wherever the team needs him unlike Gasol who is too afraid to play center. But I would wait to the draft to make a deal unless we could get a star talent during the season.
> 
> I like Emeka Okafor better than both. And I would try to trade for him involving either Gasol or Swift and I would make a trade for Dampier involving the other unless Big Jake makes a hugh improvement.
> 
> I think Jake is really the key. If he can play well then I think the team trades Swift. If he doesn't I think the team trades Gasol and tries to find an offensive minded center to offset the defensive capability of Swift.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr Black</b>!
> I like Emeka Okafor better than both. And I would try to trade for him involving either Gasol or Swift and I would make a trade for Dampier involving the other unless Big Jake makes a hugh improvement.



I still covet Dampier myself. I think he can opt out of his contract with Golden State after this season. And I understand that he would like to play for Memphis. You guys might want to keep Gasol if he had a center like Dampier next to him. 




And nice avatar whiteboy. :greatjob:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr Black</b>!
> I'm not too sure about either. I think Swift has a better attitude because he plays wherever the team needs him unlike Gasol who is too afraid to play center. But I would wait to the draft to make a deal unless we could get a star talent during the season.
> 
> I like Emeka Okafor better than both. And I would try to trade for him involving either Gasol or Swift and I would make a trade for Dampier involving the other unless Big Jake makes a hugh improvement.
> ...


I like Okafor but definitely wouldn't trade Gasol for him :no: and I do not think he is better than Swift.


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

Stro seems to have finally got his head screwed on right & is beginning to bring his game every night. He's sure fun to watch, I hope he doesn't revert to his old ways.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Another excellent post here that I've been meaning to get around to. I think that as long as Stromile gets consistent minutes in the league, he's going to be a star.

He's quickly shot up the lists of "Most Exciting Player" just in this year alone. Highly athletic, good defender, shotblocking machine, highlight reel. Almost everything you can ask for from your backup PF. He's developing a nice little jump shot all the way out to 15-18 feet as well. Once that comes along, he's going to be a dangerous player on the floor.

I might as well just use this as an excuse to post this pic also, which hopefully will get turned into an avatar eventually.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> And nice avatar whiteboy. :greatjob:




i agree


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I got sorta scared when I saw the name of the thread. Way to support your guy, I always loved stro, especially for this team


----------



## Mr Black (Nov 2, 2002)

*I would rather have Stro*

Imlike Gasol but I really get tired of his weak play. I think the team could sign Swift at a lower price that Gasol. I have always liked the fact that Swift has always played whatever position the team need him to play. I hate the fact that Gasol doesn't want to. all Gasol has to do is put on more weight, play center and slide Swift over to the powerforward position. 

But because that won't happen I say Swift is the man for us. When he's played poorly he sat down and when Gasol played poorly the team still had him playing a lot of minutes. I like both but I would rather take Swift and let our abundance of 2guards and small forwards take the burden of being the offensive threat. These days our post play is weak. Even if the team scores a lot down low I would rather have defensive minded post play.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

After the Clipper game I think his value went up 20 in the first half DAMM!!


----------

